# Tricks to teach a pup?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker doesn't really know the basic commands, but I did teach him "Hug" 

He also knows sit, lay down, and shake a paw. Still trying to work on "come" but I just can't get him to do it no matter what I'm trying to lure him with...lol.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh yes that raising another issue. Micah only comes when I squat down and ask him to come. If I stand he doesn't... Weird huh. And when I squat down and wait for him to come. He barges into me and usually I fall over 

Was wondering how I can teach him not to barge into me when I ask him to come...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Some ideas:

Shake
High-5
Wave
Spin
Take a Bow
Roll Over
Weave Between Your Legs


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

They all sound great... Shake I just taught Micah this afternoon  Fast learner...

How do you teach weave between your legs and take a bow?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie does Bang (he falls and lays on his side)
shake
beg
put your head down
grab your tail
upzip coats
high five
hit the floor
we're working on scratching his fleas.....he doesn't have any tho...LOL


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

How do you teach them to put your head down.....?


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I've taught Molly "touch". It was quite easy. When I say "touch" she will touch the top of my hand with her nose. Gradually, I'll get her to learn to touch other objects. 

Of all the commands "come" is the most important. You dog should stop what they're doing immediately and come bounding over to you. I'm taking my 2nd round of puppy classes with Molly and both instructors work on this every single session and stress the importance. I started working with her on this when she was 16 weeks old.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

IvanD said:


> How do you teach them to put your head down.....?


have him lay down and hold a treat at eye level to him and move your hand with the treat down to the floor and then say "put your head down" & give him the treat. Charlie learned this in 1 day. Now even when he is standing and I say that he lays down and puts his head down on the floor. It's really funny when it's feeding time...he does it automatically without me saying anything....


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry about this... but what about bang? How do you teach them to lie down on their side...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Sorry about this... but what about bang? How do you teach them to lie down on their side...


That one took a little longer to teach. I said "BANG" and told him to lay down then I laid him on his side.....and gave lots and lots of treats...LOL....First he would lay on his side with his head up and just look at me.....that's where the "put the head down" trick came in handy. He does it perfect now, but that one took a couple of days to learn.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Years ago I had a cockapoo and taught her how to sneeze and yawn on command........I don't remember how I did it tho......but she was very smart...picked up on things very quickly.....REALLY MISS HER...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sneeze?

Wow... Even I can't sneeze on command...


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Great question! I'm wondering the same thing. Keep the tricks coming!  I would love to teach the Bang trick eventually. Other ones I've heard are touch your nose, pray, and teaching to retrieve certain things (ie get your ball, etc).


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

*Rusty and Penny's mom*

:wavey: Hi,

Tricks are such fun! And when you think about it, isn't it all " tricks"? When I teach a complicated trick, I break it down into parts so they understand. For " BANG " ... I waited until they understood " sit " , " down " , and " wait ".... When I was ready To teach Bang.. I would first ask for a sit, then the down, then I would lure the head to the mat on their side... as I was saying bang in a soft voice.. then I would treat.. Over and over.. Be patient.. When they understood I would say wait... and they stayed there.. then treat. Keep it fun and light... they love tricks!
Good Luck!
NM


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I had taught Jersey "Bang," but he responded to the command so well (read quickly) that I've actually changed it to our drop-on-recall command. It got him to stop creeping! Now I need to come up with a new gun sound for play dead... it has to be a gun sound because before he gets "shot" he's ordered to "put 'em up"! LOL. He sits on his rump and puts both front paws in the air. Rolling over is another good one to teach... comes in handy (someone probably already mentioned it... but I kind of skimmed). Interesting topic! I want to teach Jersey to "take a bow"... I think that will be next on my to do list!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## jlg414 (Dec 25, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Oh yes that raising another issue. Micah only comes when I squat down and ask him to come. If I stand he doesn't... Weird huh. And when I squat down and wait for him to come. He barges into me and usually I fall over
> 
> Was wondering how I can teach him not to barge into me when I ask him to come...


Our dog does the same thing--will only come when we are squatting. At least I know I am not alone!

Thanks everyone else for new trick suggestions. I've been trying to think of new ones, he seems to be a sponge right now and is soaking up all we are teaching him. We taught him shake, high five, roll over, bang..oh, just thought of a new one--we taught him to "circle" When we tell him to circle he does exactly that--right in front of us.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you get them to take a bow, I would love to teach my sadie girl that trick???


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I taught grizzly how to crawl across the floor on his elbows and i taught him bang. The harder tricks seem easier for him to learn than the basic commands... come being one of them!! lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> have him lay down and hold a treat at eye level to him and move your hand with the treat down to the floor and then say "put your head down" & give him the treat. Charlie learned this in 1 day. Now even when he is standing and I say that he lays down and puts his head down on the floor. It's really funny when it's feeding time...he does it automatically without me saying anything....


Maggie does this ...we call it "CHILL" but while in a down and we say chill she puts her head down on her paws and wont lift her head till we say free


----------

